# Questions on all wide 31 outlaws



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys, I've searched the forums here, but I have a few more questions, I have 30" monsters on my brute, which suck in the sand. They floated pretty easy before i put my winch on, with only 3.5 psi. So my buddy let me borrow his 29.5 laws to ride the creek today, lots of sand and gravel. I loved the ride on asphalt, I have no clutch or engine work, all stock, and with the winch, split tubes and all up front, and no body English, I cannot keep the front end down, lol, those 29.5s are so light (all skinnies btw). So I loved em in the creek today, great traction compared to the monsters, even in two wheel drive. But the front end didn't float up too bad, which is unusual for mine, (I just added winch too). So I love the laws, but I will be going with 31s, just not sure if all wides or s/w combo. The wides should still weigh less than the monsters, and i am pretty sure the brute can handle them, but I'm thinkin they won't float too much, but all wides would be great for the creek, which is mostly what I ride. Oh, and I do go real deep, lol, sometimes in neck deep water lol, and I will be changing clutch springs, any thoughts or advice???


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Im a skinny wide guy. I too go deep, I think wides up front are too hard to steer, not to mention how hard they are on front diffs. Try bumping your air pressure up a bit, I run 7psi in my skinny fronts and 5psi in the wide reara...no issues with the back trying to float up, and front comes up and stays up with ease. And the tires measure out evenly. And by the way, clutching will go a LONG way on helping you pull the front up and keep it there.


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

10-4, sounds good

Those 29.5s are like stocks lol, I have a winch and split tubes up front and in high and no body English I can't keep the front down lol, I'm wondering if I will even need to change the clutch springs to run 31s lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You'll defintely need springs for 31s. Im sure your bike will pull them on dry ground and in the water, but the mud is a whole different story. Theres lots of guys on here that have opted to go as far as a teryx bevel gear swap (including myself) to really handle 31s without worrying about the belt slipping. Maroon or Almond primary and a red secondary will pull them good though, or call up vfj and get a pair of his springs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah def. going to need to do something for 31's.


----------



## scotts08brute (Feb 20, 2013)

If 31s are anything like the 29.5s a buddy has get springs two smoked belts from not having them im on 28 zillas and order vfj springs today because my belts slipping some in the big mud we ride in.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

id run S/W myself, I have all skinnies and wish I got wide in the rear. But I couldn't imagine driving all day with wides in the front lol and not to mention how hard on parts, my skinnies wreck tie-rods enough as it is with all my wheelies lol. but you wil need clutching, I run maroon/red springs in mine.


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

I just put some like new 31 skinnies on it, and man it slings em better than them monsters, I can stand it up in the grass with a winch, split tubes, and rad relocator, went creek ridin the first day I got em and it rode like a champ, I love em, it don't need springs, but I do have em, in the process of puttin em in now, I already put the maroon primary in, just have to get the tools to put he secondary in,(yellow), and I could not see any belt wear, and I have gave her hell, lol, this brute is a beast,


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

U think it doesn't need the springs until you put em in lol then you'll be like I can believe I waited this long! Poooooowwwwweeeeeeerrrrrrrr


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

well im now running 32 backs on the same springs, again lol, 31 wides just float too **** much for me lol, the 31 skinnies were good, but didnt pull enough in thick mud, which is what I like the most, it pulls the 32 backs pretty good in thick mud, but not where I want it to be, GR is on the way, going in next week!


----------

